# 1900 Ford Fuel injection pump



## tman660 (Sep 13, 2016)

The fuel injection pump is not pumping fuel I checked the pump rack and it seems to be moving fine the oil in it looks like it's been changed recently is there anything else that I can check? I just bought it this fall and it was the first time I really ran it.Would like to know if anyone can tell me where to find the spec's for this tractor


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

tman, IF the rack is moving from shut-off to run, then it should pump fuel..
Have you loosened the lines AT the injectors to SEE if its pumping??
They don't have to come off, just loosened afew turns to allow the fuel/air to escape..
IF it still not pumping and the rack is moving, its not getting fuel TO the injection pump inlet..
MAKE SURE the fuel is present AT THE INLET of the inj. pump.. loosen the inlet line & spin it over, fuel should squirt out.. IF it doesn't, check back thru the system all the way to the fuel tank.. you might just find a clogged filter screen in the shut-off tap..
HOW do you KNOW the rack is moving?? did you take the side cover off??


----------



## tman660 (Sep 13, 2016)

Yes; I checked the fuel at the injection pump and there is fuel getting there.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

You didn't say anything about the side cover..??
Just because the throttle is moving it doesn't mean the rack is..
IF your going to take the side cover off, you need a hand impact driver and bit..
Those little screws are TIGHT.. and you'll round them off almost every time. 
I do this for a living.. just so you know..


----------



## tman660 (Sep 13, 2016)

I took off the side cover the little lifters were going up and down I got one of the impact driver's l have motorcycle cases apart before


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

OK.. Its possible the delivery valves are stuck.. very common.
The dv's are under the dv holder.. that's the piece the lines screw on to..
.. make sure the "lifter" tappet is at the bottom of its stroke.. Remove the dv holder SLOWLEY, under the holder is a spring and possibly a peg..
remove the holder, spring & peg.. dead center of the bore is the delivery valve..
Its 2 pieces, a valve that should move up & down freely and a body that the valve sits in..
Hold the body down w/ a scribe or small screwdriver and see if the valve will come out.. 
IF NOT.. DO NOT pull straight up on the valve and body.. Cock it to the side to break the hydro seal it has w/ the piece underneath it.. THEN take it out..
Do 1 at a time.. I hope this helps..


----------

